

GitLab v4.1 released - kossmac
http://blog.gitlab.org/gitlab-4-1-released/

======
nicpottier
While I love that this is being built, am I the only one that feels a bit
dirty about the blatant UI ripoff they are doing of GitHub.

GitHub is a company that in my opinion can't get enough hacker karma, they
have done a brilliant job of innovating time and time again and delivering a
brilliant product that makes all our lives better. I can't even bring myself
to use open source projects on Google Code, it just isn't worth the time. They
always seem to act honorably and do their best to provide an incredible
product.

Taking all that hard work, in features AND look and feel and blatantly ripping
it off would make me worry about my karma. The authors may just find
themselves reincarnated as Cobol programmers in their next life.

~~~
moe
They have actually changed the UI from earlier versions, probably to make it
look less like github, and it _does_ look very different[1] to github now.

I like the new look (I think it's more usable than github). In particular I
find the "Commits"-tab more intuitive for inspecting code across multiple
branches, even though I can't exactly put my finger on the reason. On github I
often have to double-check which branch I'm looking at, on GitLab it feels
more natural to me.

Basically the only UI-change I would make at this point is on the project-
homepage. I'd show those tooltips to the _right_ of the filter-buttons (not
above) so they don't cover the other buttons while you hover.

[1] <http://demo.gitlabhq.com/>

~~~
glazskunrukitis
Looks pretty similar to GitHub for me <http://gitlab.org/screenshots/>

~~~
moe
Well, of course it still looks _similar_ (albeit not identical). Why should
they change perfectly fine visual elements unless they can improve on them?

I see nothing questionable in copying a good layout anyway, as long as you
don't try to fool the user into thinking you _are_ the product that you are
borrowing from. There is no point reinventing an existing wheel unless you can
make it significantly rounder.

------
girvo
I run GitLab on my development VPS and use it for all my projects (and
everything to do with them, including client interaction via the wall and
issues). It's quite brilliant.

I nearly decided to hack in a Public Mode myself last year, I'm glad it's
finally implemented!

This has prompted me into getting back to work on my KanBan SPA, that hooks
into GitLabs issues api. I do wish they gave the api a bit more love in this
release, but I can't really complain: My $20/m VPS gives me self-hosted
Github, Dropbox, and Gmail/Gcal/Contacts "clones". Not bad!

~~~
mcmatterson
I'd love to hear more about the 'Dropbox clone' you're using here. The idea of
keeping a VPS around as my own private cloud is something I've been thinking
about for a while; I'm very interested to learn from someone who's already
done it.

~~~
Keithamus
Could possibly be Sparkleshare[1] which uses Git as the underlying sync
technology, especially if he has already got git set up.

[1]: <http://sparkleshare.org/>

------
cjbprime
Anyone know whether the public mode is just a list of URLs that you can clone
from, or does it allow public users to browse the full gitlab UI? Thanks!

~~~
jameswritescode
It only gives a list of URLs you can clone from :)

~~~
schrijver
Requests for web-browsable public view:

<https://github.com/gitlabhq/gitlabhq/issues/12>

Project lead sees it as outside of scope, possibly to not get into trouble
with Github?

~~~
schmrz
Why would they get into trouble with Github?

------
hedsht
so nice this gitlab project is, so sad it is that it'll get hit by the
commercial hammer, since the dev is spending his full time on it.

------
randx
nice release btw :)

~~~
kossmac
;-)

------
moneypenny
Finally. Resque is such a PITA with Gitlab. Hopefully the upgrade script will
work properly now. I have to fix quite a few bits and pieces every upgrade.
Top piece of software, though.

~~~
pfg
Agreed. It was also eating a lot of memory.

Upgrade (4.0 -> 4.1) ran smoothly. Only thing that was missing in the upgrade
guide was installing a new version of the post-receive hook, but since
gitlab:check mentioned that and even provided the command to fix this, it
wasn't a problem.

~~~
MetaCosm
gitlab:check is doing a great job at keeping the insanity of the gitlab pace
at bay. I started pre-2.0 and have had to go through some hard upgrade steps
(just recently went from 3.1 to 4.1 and had to move sqlite to mysql).

